# 7-8 month old female American pitbull terrier



## Desireelatil (Jun 18, 2015)

She weighs 42 pounds but everyone who sees her tells me that she is too small...she looks healthy, plays healthy but is she too small. Here's some pics her i posted the most recent ones first and then went down until the day we got her...The top two pictures are from today.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

If she's an APBT then that's a completely normal weight. APBTs are not big dogs, they average 30-55lbs.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome to the Go Pit Bull community! 

BC is correct, APBT are not big dogs. The largest top out about 60 lbs, but the average is in the 35-50 range fully grown. The general public seems to associate pit bulls with the American Bully which can top out over 100 lbs, or the Am Staff which are commonly in the mid 60's. While they may be a bull breed dog, an APBT it is not.

Very cute pup you have there, do you know how she is bred? What bloodline?


----------



## Desireelatil (Jun 18, 2015)

i thought it was but for some reason everyone keeps telling me she is to small. thank you


----------



## Desireelatil (Jun 18, 2015)

thank you shes so sweet . i am not sure of her bloodline. i never really asked to b honest. they just told me she was a full blooded APBT. i just fell in love so all the technicalities didn't matter at the time lol


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Desireelatil! Your girl is what she is and that is adorable. Good looking girl.

Joe


----------



## Desireelatil (Jun 18, 2015)

thank you so much. i have to agree lol


----------



## cyrus84 (Dec 14, 2010)

Chaos is 45lbs at 8 months. Your girl is on track.


----------



## Desireelatil (Jun 18, 2015)

ok thank you so much im glad there are others her size


----------

